# Goldfish eggs help!



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

GOLDFISH EGG HELP!
Ok, so I have 4 goldfish eggs that look like this, read more down below. 
http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?q=go...&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:116&tx=79&ty=90 
I have a 5 gallon tank with 6 inches of water in it and the 4 fertile eggs as you know, do they need a filter, if so what kind e.g sponge filter e.t.c . And do the need an air stone (which i have in there already.) Do they need anything else besides filter, air stone, 6 inches of water, and liquid fry food/ ? Also, going of the photo... when do you think they will hatch? In the next day? They are already 3 days old. THANKS!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

If they look like the eggs in that photo, them they should hatch very soon. My goldfish eggs hatched on the 4th day. Keep the airstone in with them and use the sponge filter. I used algae from an outdoor aquarium to feed mine.

Here is two posts on goldfish fry if you haven't already seen them:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/breeding-freshwater-fish/34933-goldfish-about-hatch.html

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/breeding-freshwater-fish/35329-goldfish-spawned.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Airstone is fine for now. Liquid fry food or greenwater for about 10 days, then start adding in powdered flakefood.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Do not expose them to air keep them in the water at all times. keep the water circulating at all times or fungus will develop use filter or air stone doesn't matter as long as the water isn't stagnate. good luck!


----------

